# How to remove smoke damage from antlers



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

A few years ago our house burned down but I was able to recover a few things including what was left of my biggest buck mount. It had been put in storage for a long time but I think I'm going to try to remove the smoke damage and put the antlers on a plaque. Scrubbing doesn't seem to be doing a very good job. What do you guys think I should try? Wouldn't be opposed to using chemicals but need something that won't destroy the rack. When done I figured I would get some wood stain and restain them. Thanks for any input


----------



## OregonKDS (Mar 6, 2014)

jwilson48 said:


> A few years ago our house burned down but I was able to recover a few things including what was left of my biggest buck mount. It had been put in storage for a long time but I think I'm going to try to remove the smoke damage and put the antlers on a plaque. Scrubbing doesn't seem to be doing a very good job. What do you guys think I should try? Wouldn't be opposed to using chemicals but need something that won't destroy the rack. When done I figured I would get some wood stain and restain them. Thanks for any input


Never tried it so don't have any experience with it, but have heard Easy-off oven cleaner can help restore them. I have heard brake cleaner,Vinegar and Murphy's oil soap too. Again I have never seen this done or tried it myself, just remember reading it a while ago. Just an avenue to research.


----------



## Arrowhunter (Jul 26, 2005)

I would probably try to use a non harsh route first vinegar, borax , or baking soda, i would think oven cleaner would be pretty tough on the antlers


----------



## Tacitus (Oct 14, 2012)

you can use baking soda i would think but maybe even soak them in peroxide i know that's what some people use to bleach skulls with.


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

Go easy on acids - even vinegar. Acid has a tendency to "eat" calcium (bone/antler) if exposed long-enough to it.

Also remember - acids and bases do no mix safely: no oven cleaner and vinegar near each other. Unless you think pulmonary functioning is "over-rated".

I really do not know what to recommend, just what I would avoid (anything harsh).



Would painting them, then staining/aging selectively with say, shoe-polish or oil paint(s) or the like be acceptable?


----------



## Bryden Kinniard (Aug 12, 2014)

I have burnt my bike cover to my chrome exhaust on my bike and I used Easy Off and 0000 steal wool. 
That did not scratch the chrome but it did remove the burnt cover. I think I would use that combo on my rattling set first before I would try it on the mount.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

Maybe try barkeepers friend or toothpaste and toothbrush.
Rick


----------



## jman21050 (Oct 11, 2005)

Vinegar actually neutralizes oven cleaner. If working with oven cleaner you should always have a thing of vinegar on hand in case you get the oven cleaner on your skin. The vinegar neutralizes it instantly. We did this all the time when I worked in the restaurant industry.


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

Well I got them as clean as I could last night with fine steel wool and hot soapy water. Got some oven cleaner now. When I get home tonight I'm gonna give it a go


----------



## gofor (Feb 4, 2013)

You may want to go easy with the oven cleaner. If it has Sodium Hydroxide as a main ingredient, (Easy Off is one brand that does) realize that is the stuff they used to use in slaughter houses to dissolve all the waste bone and skin. It is a very strong alkali, and will eat up organic material. It is also the main ingredient in Drain-o crystals, which dissolve hair, grease etc to clean your drains. Leave it on that rack too long and you will have antler soup. A citrus based cleaner will probably work a lot better without damaging the antlers.

If you insist on trying it, wear eye protection. That stuff can permanently blind you very quickly.

Go


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

gofor said:


> You may want to go easy with the oven cleaner. If it has Sodium Hydroxide as a main ingredient, (Easy Off is one brand that does) realize that is the stuff they used to use in slaughter houses to dissolve all the waste bone and skin. It is a very strong alkali, and will eat up organic material. It is also the main ingredient in Drain-o crystals, which dissolve hair, grease etc to clean your drains. Leave it on that rack too long and you will have antler soup. A citrus based cleaner will probably work a lot better without damaging the antlers.
> 
> Go


I will certainly be cautious with it. I got the regular strength instead of extra strength. I feel okay using it as it was recommended on a taxidermy website I used to frequent back when I thought that would be a fun hobby....


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

jman21050 said:


> Vinegar actually neutralizes oven cleaner. If working with oven cleaner you should always have a thing of vinegar on hand in case you get the oven cleaner on your skin. The vinegar neutralizes it instantly. We did this all the time when I worked in the restaurant industry.


Just avoid mixing them. It is one thing to flood your skin to neutralise overspray or splash - another to dump sodium hydroxide (used in most degreasers) and vinegar together. Or ammonia cleaners with either of those. 

Granted, vinegar will likely not be as terrible a reaction as commercial acid cleaners (phosphoric, nitric-based, etc.) - but it will probably be unpleasant.


----------



## firesticker (Jul 17, 2010)

It all depends on the acids and bases. Vinegar is and acid, ammonia is a base, mix the two together and you have a better glass gleaner than any you can buy at the store. It all depends on the strength of the acids and bases. Some react well and do good things, others react poorly and do some pretty nasty things. Just have to be careful what you mix.


----------

